# Keep track of your birds throughout the years



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Because one day you might look back and realize you forgot some things about your first birds. It helps if you write down their names, who came from who, and keep pictures if you have them 

I noticed an old loft picture I had with some of the very first homers I bred. I could name them all but one bird in particular I couldn't remember which pair it came from. That bothered me...a lot. I spent a good 30 minutes writing down everything and looking through old pictures to make sure I got everything write and didn't miss anything. I've always been able to tell all my birds apart and tell you who they came out of, all the way back to the breeders I got from someone else. Back before I kept any records at all. I didn't band my birds, just named them. Had a small amount so it was easy to keep up with. But that was 9 years ago and I've started racing since. Looking back and remembering my birds from when I was little, I really miss them. Luckily I do have one of my original homers left. Mystique  I bought her and my other 4 homers back in 2004 as young birds. She's still breeding for me and will be paired up soon for yet another breeding season. I have a couple of her kids and a grandson stocked, with a greatgrandson yearling on the old bird team. Other than that, I only have one old bird that has any of that "original" blood in him. His grandmom on one side is a bird I bred in 2004 or 2005 named Check. He's stocked as well. 
I think I got my first homers for $5 each. They were always "just homers" to me. No fancy pedigrees or even racing bands to say otherwise. But the funny thing is, that blood keeps coming home. Not all of them of course, but when all else failed, they were dependable.

But anyway, I'm sure no one wants to listen to me ramble about the "good ole days" (LOL). The point is, don't do what I did and not take notes and write down the stories and experiences you have. Write it down while you still remember, so maybe you can tell others about them one day.  My dad always wanted me to write a book about my pigeon adventures. I should probably do that while I can still remember it!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Good advise, neat you still have an original homer from 2004. I kept family bands on my birds but I'm going to write down the seamless bands info and probably take the bands off. I was taking notes of when bird were born but the you miss one or two then all of a sudden you stop all together. Back to taking better notes again. Have any free programs that help with family trees and keeping things in order?


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

We have a little book, (just computer paper in a binder type thing) with the names, colors, breeds of the birds, with a small picture and a list of who they were mated to, when we got them, and what children the had. 

We also have a numbering system that allows us to track which bird came from which


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I use Pigeon Planner- a nice little free download that keeps me organized if I use it. Last night I did a complete inventory to ascertain who was still out there, and get all my late hatches entered in with t he proper parents and such. It's nice, and even allows you to include a photo of the bird, write notes, produce pedigrees, etc. 

http://www.pigeonplanner.com/download


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

I use and highly recommend John Boyle’s www.LoftManagerProgram.com pedigree software. It’s easy to use, simple to add, delete, update bird’s information and keep track of where they are located, how you sold/traded or bought bird(s) from. It is affordable and the best pedigree program on the Internet.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm too lazy to do my records online or even on a spreadsheet on my laptop. I keep all my breeding records in a notebook so I can take it outside or anywhere I want. Once I started racing and actually banding birds in 2008, I started keeping breeding records. Date of hatch, date of wean, band (or name if bandless), color, sex, and both parents' names/numbers.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a notebook hanging in the loft in my feed area for daily notes and observations, and use that to transfer stuff into the computer later. I also have a white board with a diagram of the nest boxes so I can keep track of who is where with whom, when they laid eggs, when they hatched, band numbers of the babies, etc.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Aperson who does not keep records finds it hard to keep there loft in order after a short time. And any person who does not band there birds As bands last a lifetime for the bird and is the best way to identify your birds. So that person would get lost in the loft shortly. It is hard to remember all your birds but records speak for them over time. A person raising pigeons can raise several thousand over the years i know i did. I can remember several But I never named any birds Just memorized there band numbers If they were good birds. And still remember several band numbers from many years ago. But kept records also.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I keep notes and pictures.....My very first pigeon 'Petey', baby rescued from my best friends 3 golden retrievers in her backyard. I was going to release him into a flock at Prescott Park on the river, but everybody attacked him and he was terrified  So I took him home again. I bought the last breeder, 'American Fantail', from a 95 year old man. It was his favorite bird. I paid 50 cents for him!...... 'Meiko', to be Petey's friend.
Here they are with my daughter when she was 11. (She's 29 now!) Sorry for the quality....it's an old picture.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm too lazy to do my records online or even on a spreadsheet on my laptop. I keep all my breeding records in a notebook so I can take it outside or anywhere I want. Once I started racing and actually banding birds in 2008, I started keeping breeding records. Date of hatch, date of wean, band (or name if bandless), color, sex, and both parents' names/numbers.


Ha! Well at least your honest. ( : Keeping a notebook in your loft to jot down information is a must. How many times have we all switched eggs from one pair to another and then forgot who they were from after they hatched!?

I like to jot down when I medicate or train so I know down the road what I did when.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

I forgot to post a short video that on how I keep records in my loft. Check it out!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> Ha! Well at least your honest. ( : Keeping a notebook in your loft to jot down information is a must. How many times have we all switched eggs from one pair to another and then forgot who they were from after they hatched!?
> 
> I like to jot down when I medicate or train so I know down the road what I did when.


I do that as well  I like to use the calendar on my computer to track that so it can remind me when to stop medication or start again or whatever I need to do.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i use personal band (ring) to keep track my pigeon it have the name of pigeon on it like a tag.
i also record them on notebook or pc. 



















i made my own personal ring.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

APF_LOFT said:


> i use personal band (ring) to keep track my pigeon it have the name of pigeon on it like a tag.
> i also record them on notebook or pc.
> 
> 
> ...


I also have record of my birds on papers which i keep in my loft, then i transfer it to my computer
Record of their parents, when they were hatched and wean, their first flight etc

Now i am looking forward to have rings like this


----------

